# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  أقلامكم الملونة  }  مسابقة

## Sweet Magic



----------


## Sweet Magic



----------


## Sweet Magic

شروط الأشترك //
* ان يكون بقلمكم 
*ان يكون الموضوع عن اللون وتأثيرة عليك 
أو شعورك 
أو ماذا يمثل لك هذا الون 

جائزة ::
*وسام الى الفائز الاول 
*وتقييم الى جميع المشتركين 

...

مثال //
الابيض "
} لا اعلم ايها اللون هل انت من 
تأخذ النقاء منه او هو من يأخذ صفائه ونقائه 
منك ..
ولكن في يقيني انك انت السارق 
ققلب والدي لا يمكن ان يأخذ صفات ليست له 
فاالصفات الجميله تأخذ منه .
دمت ودام قلبك ابي ..

::

الاحمر "
وجنون الحب الذي يصيب المحبين 
أخاف كثيراً ان يصيبني 
فهذا النوع من الحب 
الصعب كصعوبة وجمال 
الأحمر 
يمكن ان أراه في الورد او الدم 
فاالأختيار هنا مجازفة 
بين خيارين..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..


اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..


حياتنا باتت حافظة للألوان ..تحوي الكثير من القووالب المختلفة..


كلٌ يُلوّن حياته على شاكلته...



....


غاليتي سويت..



أعجبتني الفكرة بشكل كبير...


ليس بغريب عليك التميز...


روح المنافسة عندكِ قوية...


أعشق أن أكون ضمن منافسة...




لأن المنافسة تشد من عزم وترفع قوائم 


اي قسم تتواجد فيه...






سأعود إن شاء الرب الكريم...

حاملة لوني معي...



اتمنى أن يكون هناك مبادرة من الجميع هنا..


ومشاركتكِ في هذه الرائعة أخية..


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..


دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## واحد فاضي

فكره رااااااااااائعه 

وتطور في الابداع يتسارع مع الزمن أختي سويت ماجيك 


فليسمح لي لوني المفضل 

فغيره من الألوان لا يتسق وجمال الأشياء 
في نظري ...وحدي 

أيها
 الأزرق

أمن البحر استحققت هذا اللون؟؟
أم من لون السماء صبغت روحك ؟؟

وبينهما فرق شاااااااسع 

وبون كبير 

لكن ما هو مشترك بينهما هو أنت .

البحر يلوح في أفق الأرض بأبعاده 
بخيراته ... بمآسيه 
وكيف يكون بدون صبغتك يا لوني 
وكيف يكون بغير تلؤلؤ ذرات ماؤة البراق 

ويا أيتها السماء هل لغير الأزرق تبغين 
أم بغيره تتلونين ؟

أنظر لما لأفق من معنى ........
وانظر لما بعد الأفق من مرمى .......

سترى حتماً وحتماً سترى .........التقاء الحبيبين 

البحر والسماء 

وبينهما الأزرق العجيب


خالص تحياتي وتقديري 
فمان الكريم

----------


## شواطئ شوق

بالون الاخضر  00يزداد حبي بالاطهار
اولهم المختار00والثاني الكرار
وفاطم ام الاطهار00يحمونا من النار
     ----------------------
القرآن بالاخضر--بكلامه يزهر
معانيه لنا تسر--يجري مثل النهر
          -----
في الجنه الاخضره
وفاطم الزهره 
ومنجي العدره
والمحزوز نحره
الاخضر ربيع الروح 00والقرآن بقلبي مطروح
يشافي كل مجروح00والشهيد كله جروح
وختم كلامي بالصلاة على 
محمدوال محمد

----------


## كبرياء

*موضوع رآآئع ..~* 
*والترنمآت هنآ رآقت لي جدآ ..~* 
*لي عوودهـ قريبهـ ..* 
*يسـلموو على المسآبقه الرآئعهـ ..* 
*يعطيك ربي ألف عآفيه ..* 
*سي يوو ..ْ!*
*كبريآء*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
طرح جميل جداً
وفكرة المسابقة في الالوان جداً رائعة ..
لي عودة إن شاء الله مع لوني ..
الله يعطيكِ العافية سويت على الاطروحا الرائعة ..
بالتوفيق ..

----------


## كبرياء

*عدت ومعي أسطورتي ..~* 
*أتمنى أن تروق لجنون أحرفكمـ ......!!*

*الأحمر والأسود ..~*
*ترنمآتُ يروق لي بدآخلهآ الجنون ...* 
*وأعزوفة لأجتمآع أعظم الألوآن بالنسبه لي ...* 
*بفخآمة الأسود .. وأنآآقة الأحمر ...* 
*مشآعر تنسكب بغموض .. كي تكمن الجآذبيه*
*وتعتمر بالنفوس العآشقه ...* 
*فأنآ حين أعشقكـ ..... ألوذ بسوآآد غموضي ... أبكي حينآ .. لتنبت وردتي الحمرآء ..*
*دآخل قلبكـ ...* 
*لست أعلمـ ... أذلكـ السوآد .. جنونآ أم غموضآ .. منسجمآ مع دمك الأحمر ....* 
*قد أُجن .. حين أفصح عن حبي الغآمض ...*
*وتلكـ أسطورة ملطخة بدمآئك ...* 
*معذرة أيهآ العـشآآق ..~*
*فحبي مختلف تمـآآمآ ..{* 
*بجنون الأحمر ..*
*ورونق الأسود ..* 
*سـأهمس لكـ .. { أحبك ..!*
*كبريآء*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام ع ـليكم}..
فكرة حلوة 
سويت 
عطاج الله العافية 
والله فكرة حلوة 
طبعاً لوني ..الاخضر 
هذا هذياني ..
دعوني..
أنحني خجلآ في محرابة 
وامسك بمزمار الالم
حتى تبدئ وريقاتي الخضراء بتراقض على وجعي
فكل عالم الاخضر يعلم عن مآساتي
ومازال..يسليني 
يبعث في حناياي أمل رجوع معشوقي
أجري في غاباتِ الخضراء 
أأمل أن أرى أثر قدميه
لآركع وأسجد خاشعاً
فأنا في قدس مولاي..!
لاصرخ ياعالمي الاخضر
وخآلقي
أأمل انا آرى نوره 
وتلك العمامة الخضراء القاني لونها ..!
خذي ياغاباتي الخضراء
خذي رسالتي الى صاحب الزمان 
لعله يأتي آليك هنا .!
لآيعطيك من لون جنانة ..

----------


## سكنات الشهد

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*بداية تشكري اختي سويت على هذا الموضوع الجميل* 
*لوني يضيف الصفاء والاتساع الى جنبات الروح* 
*اتخيل الدنيا بهذا اللون فقط قطعة فنية رائعة* 
*من امواج البحر الى مياه الشلالات الى سماء الله الواسعة انتهاء بالقلوب الوادعة* 

*حلم جميل يسطر بالبهاء وريشة فنان تعزف اجمل الالوان*  
*لوني المفضل هو* 
*(الازرق)*
_مشرق كإشراقة الشمس وناعم كنعومة طفل بريء بكل الدرجات السماوي والتركواز وحتى الدرجات القريبة من الابيض كلها تبعث الدفء والراحة في نفسي_ 
*هذا ليس عشقا للون ولكن* 
*رغبة في اعطاء هذا اللون بعضا من حقه*

----------


## نُون

صباح الخير .. 
الأحمر ..
ألفُ حكايةٍ منسوجةٍ بأعماقه ،،
يرتل أنشودة الغروب عندما تتراقص من حولهِ كل غيماته ،،
تشتعل النيران من على جنباتهِ مسيطرةً على كل هفواته ،،

يجيد ترتيل الشعر إذا ما انبعث من أوطان عشاقه ،،
يتفجرُ منه الحب معلناً كل أسبابه ،،
يمزجُ بين الأولين و الآخرين من أتباعه ،،

كل من تقلد بهِ يغدو شاعرٌ و مجنون ،
كل من اهتدى إليه فهو بعوالمه مفتون ،، 

هو دمٌ و مدمع ،،
هو جفافٌ و منبع ،،
هو مسكنٌ لأولئك و مرتع ،،

هو نار الحب ، و جنة العشاق ،
براءة من الحب
2008

 
تحياتي من الأعماق .

----------


## دمعة على السطور

عجبي لك ومنك.. ياأيها السواد..

فبين معشوقٍ ومبغوضٍ أراك...



أعشق السواد..


ويجذبني سحره...


عندما يكون رمز للعفة والستر...



عندما يكون بصمة طهر في وجوه من يتحصنوا به..



عندما أرى فيه الوقار والإجلال...لمن يجعله رداءه..




عندما يلتصق بالمرأة...





أعشق السواد..



عندما يكون حداداً لمصاب أهل بيت محمد..


صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين..


عندما يكون حبراً... من دم الوريد منسوج ..




أبغضه...

عندما ألمسه في قلوب سوداء مظلمة..


في نفوس مريضة  


أصبحت حالكة به و يملأها ظلامه..


أبغضه 


عندما أرى الكون قد امتلأ منه وغطى سماءنا بستاره العميق..



عندما ينسدل على قلبي ويغطيه بغمامته...









حرت فيك ياأيها السواد...


أمعشوقاً لي أنت ../  أم مبغوض ؟؟



دمتم رائعين وموفقين جميعاً...

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم

فكرة حلوة وجميلة غاليتي سويت

واتمنى الكل يشارك ويبدع ويتحفنا بماهو جميل ومفيد








يعجبني ويأسرني بنعومته .. 

كنعومة الطفل البريئ .. 

وأوراق ورد الربيع .. 

يٍرمز إلى الانوثه في جماله ..

يزهو به الربيع في صفائه .. 

تلبسه الأزهار حلة رائعه ... 

تعجب به الطفله الصغيره .. 

فهو في نظرها من أزهى وأجمل الألوان ..

التي تميز شخصيتها .. 

يرتسم على وجنتها .. ويداعب شفتيها خجلا ..

هو بين الألوان يتراقص فرحا ..

وفي رقصه يمتلأ المكان بالبهجه..

لون له من الرقة عنوان .. 

ومن الصفاء نعومة وأنوثه ..

فهو لكل فتاه وسام ورمز جذاب ..

وفي وصفه يعجز اللسان ..

وعند مدحه والكلام عنه ...

يعرف ماهو بدون عنوان ...

فهو مشهور بين الالوان ..

وله من الأصحاب والأخوان .. 

ممن أمتزجو معه بروعة وصفاء

هو ليس أساسي في الألوان 

ولكنه من صنع فنان .. 

فمن مزيج الرومنسيه والحب ..

والصفاء والنقاء أمتزج..

ظهر لنا وله في الطبيعه أزهى 

وأجمل برهان هو لون الزهر .. 

فمن قال عن غيره ملك الألوان 

فهو غلطان .. 

لأنه هو سيد الألوان ..

به تهدى النفوس وفي وجوده

تصـفى الأذهان ..

فهل وضح الكلام ؟!


 
خيتو سويت الله يعطيش الف عافيه 
دمتي متألقة دائماً وابداً
تحياتي

----------


## Princess

الأزرق السمـاوي.. 
حيث الهدوء ،، وخلود المشاعر,, 
وحيث تتجمد كل الأحساسيس خلف ستار الكتمان..
حيث نيل المنى صعب ,, بعيد كبعد السماء..!! 
كطير انا اصطبغ بلونه يطير في مختلف الأجواء
الى حيثما يشاء...
يحمل نبضات حيارى عثر سيرها جليد الشتاء ...
ان اقترب من المنى .. 
زاد في الصفاء والنقاء..
ليكن مع الأبيض في لقاء..
وان زاد كحالة..
شارف للسواد ..
و عناق اذيال الشقاء.. 
مناسب لكل الأهواء,,
و رائع مع كل الألوان..
فمع البني.. تراه فاتنا
ومع الأصفر والبرتقالي .. تراه مرحا..
مع الأخضر لا عجب ان صار مميزا..
ومع الأحمر رسميا ومحترما..
مع الأسود اراه.. غامضا ..متسائلا..
ومع الوردي عاشقا.. 
مع البنفسجي متنافسا..
و الأبيض اخ شقيق..
وهلم جرا مع اية رفيق.. 
حتما ستراه اخاً او صديق.. 

في صحراء الأماني.. تراه واحه مزدانة بالأخضرار..
هل لي ان اصل هناك ...!!
لأرتشف من عذب الأحلام ..
كلي امل ورجاء..
من رب لونك يا سماء.. 







غاليتي 
سويت
طرح حلو كحلاوة روحك
لا عدمناك..
موفقين جميعا 
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## هذيان

سأختار الأسود والأحمر
الأسود لأجل قرب عاشوراء
والأحمر لأجل دماء كربلاء
قوية وحق الإله
تلك الدموع
تلك الصراخ
تلك النياح
قوية وحق الإله
ترمل نساء
تسبى يتاما
تضرب زينب
قوية وحق الإله
يقطع رأس
يلطخ جبين
قطع الشمال ثم اليمين
قوية وحق الإله ................
لأجل عاشوراء
لأجل الأقمار
لأجل زينب عليها السلام
نكسو الدنيا بأكملها ثوب أسود
بسيوف حمراء
نداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااء
لكل قلب أحمر
حضر الستائر السوداء
فعاشوراء قريب 
شكرا للجميع
هذيان

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  
اشكر كل الاقلام الراقية والرائع 
اللتي سطرت لنا ابداعها هنــــــــــا 
توقفت هــــنا كثيرا كثيرا,,
فإبداعكـم أجبرني على التصفيق لكـِم بحرارة
كفتني حروفـكم فخراً اني وضعت الموضوع لفيض اقلامكم ..!
سعد متصفحي بجلالـة حضوركم ..~
دمتم بود  ..

----------

